# Clippers



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced pair of electric clippers please? I'm used to doing my own head, so I think I'll be pretty good on Bailey!

I want a pair that will still leave a good inch and half of hair and I hope that by periodically keeping it cut down to this level I can avoid the scalping I had to get the groomer to do when we let it get a bit too long and matted last time.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can highly recommend the Andis single speed clippers, with the longer comb attachments that you can buy separately. However, they are not the cheapest at around £110 but they are built to last a lifetime and can get through the thickest of coats with ease. We clip Biscuit every 6 weeks and when you consider that would cost us around £30 each time at a groomer, then they are well worth the price.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the Andis Dual speed and bought an extra set of plastic comb attachments...as Jane says they are not the cheapest but will last. They were used on the grooming course I went to so highly recommended. I got mine from Groomers online.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't go for the cheap one's from argos they get too hot to hold as I found out four years ago invest in the Andis ones and a set of comb attachments, I have the dual speed ones but tend to use them only on the faster setting.


----------

